# I have a houston squat



## Tford (Nov 28, 2016)

I currently squat a houston home. 4000 sq ft . no water and im tired of using loogyloo. electricity is on in my name water company wont let me turn water on due to previous foreclosed owner name stilll listed. anyone need texas squatters info . i am the guy


----------



## Tford (Nov 28, 2016)

Ill b moving out soon


----------



## johnny possum (Nov 30, 2016)

pm me? id like to know more


----------



## Dmac (Nov 30, 2016)

@Tford What happened? Did you get caught or did someone blow it for you?


----------



## mycroftxxx (Dec 1, 2016)

What part of town is/was it in?


----------



## HoboinaTux (Dec 1, 2016)

I am interested, I would love to check it out. I am in Austin at the moment so it's not too much of a trek to get out there. You said you were moving out soon? How long do you plan to stay?


----------

